# MF1250 PTO Problems



## BurrisParent (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a 1250 compact tractor. This tractor has the PTO engage lever on the side of the seat and a PTO electrical switch by the steering wheel. My problem is that I am not able to turn the PTO off with the switch and I cannot disengage the PTO by pressing the clutch in and moving the lever. I had the switch replaced and I still have the same problem. What else can cause this problem? Thanks for any responses.


----------

